# Brush and blackberry etc herbicide..



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Last year I sprayed with Weedmaster-- 2-4d and dicamba but its coming back. I noticed at the feedstore and hardware store that all the various brush herbicides contained "triclopyr". Does this work good and is what I should be using?... I didn't buy any but going back into town soon. Thanks, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have one pasture that was pretty much over run with blackberries when I got it. Its taken me about 5 years to get them pretty much under control -- sprayed with brush killer with 2,4-D, triclopyr and dicamba, mow real short around August 15th. Seeds keep coming back for quiet a few years, so you have to stay after them!

Ralph Moses


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've used Grazon P+D (2,4,D with Picloran) with Remedy (triclopyr) along with a good nonionic surfactant with good results. Like Ralph says "you have to stay after them". I've got a new field that had quite a bit with some wild rose mixed in that I sprayed in April. So far it looks like I got them all, but I wont know until next spring. I'll just spray them again until the seeds are gone. Regular cutting also helps.

Triclopyr alone is sensitive to droplet size. To get the best results you need to increase the spray volume and decrease the droplet size. That makes it hard to control drift.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I did see on the Dow chem site they also reccomend "Remedy" for brush and our local feed store (Big R) has it.


----------



## MikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

I use 1 qt of Remedy plus 2 qts of 2,4-D with surfactant per acre on wild roses, persimmons, etc. Works great


----------

